# What is the best way to handle the Hilton timeshare presentation?



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 8, 2018)

I am going to Washington DC next month on a package for three nights where I signed up to view their time share in Washington D.C part of the Hilton Vacation Club. I really don't want to purchase another timeshare as I own one at Disney World already that we use every year with my grand kids. I am going primarily to see the cherry blossoms.
        Usually these pitches are high pressure, and they seem to always say "Do you have an open mind to this presentation". This must be part of their manual. Even at my own resort at Vistana, they always try to get me to upgrade which I never do.
        I would like to be polite, and listen to their sales pitch but would appreciate if anyone had some strategies to use to make this presentation in April as painless as possible.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## GT75 (Mar 8, 2018)

I always think the best stategy is to not go in the first place.    But since that option isn’t available then to practice saying no beforehand.


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 8, 2018)

Just go and say your timeshare purchases in the other systems were all in the resale market and you don't see it as likely that you will spend the money to buy something via the developer that can be purchased at a fraction of the price on the resale market.  Regardless of if it is true or not I assume most sales people would keep the speel short and sweet at this point.


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Be polite, don't ask a lot of questions,  don't offer a lot of information, always say "no", be aware of the time, and have an obligation scheduled shortly after the allotted time.  (However, I do always enjoy finding out about the new properties and changes to the programs)


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 8, 2018)

DaSoul said:


> Just go and say your timeshare purchases in the other systems were all in the resale market and you don't see it as likely that you will spend the money to buy something via the developer that can be purchased at a fraction of the price on the resale market.  Regardless of if it is true or not I assume most sales people would keep the speel short and sweet at this point.


Thanks for the input.  What part of No don't you understand might work too.


----------



## DaSoul (Mar 8, 2018)

Michaelhenry144 said:


> Thanks for the input.  What part of No don't you understand might work too.



True!  That could work haha.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 8, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I always think the best stategy is to not go in the first place.    But since that option isn’t available then to practice saying no beforehand.



I agree, and for us that is definitely the best approach.   As many have discovered it easy than you expect to talked into buying something.

Everyone likes to get a "free gift" like discounts or dining vouchers,  but in my experience the presentations often don't start on time of go long.  

We don't attend any longer unless we have some interest or expectation in actually buying.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bring a list of resales from Redweek, TUG, ebay closed auctions, and brokers.
When they tell you that resales don't get the same benes, don't argue w-'em.
Just say: "That's interesting. I'll have to look into that." - also use elsewhere.
When they say, "This deal won't be available later," say, "No, it'll prolly be better."

Pick out a watering hole so you can decompress with a stiff drink afterwards.
.


----------



## danor71 (Mar 8, 2018)

I just took part in one.  I had no intention of buying but i listened attentively and was on my smartphone looking for info live - it’s good that you are here before the presentation.

I found the salesperson and the manager very very nice and not hostile.  I told them there was no way i was committing to anything today.  When they downgraded the offer for only 2200 points, I asked why a 7000 pt unit was selling on redweek for $10,000.   Their demeanor changed - not that they became hostile, but they wrapped it up and said it’s not for everyone, etc...

It did go a little longer than 2 hours but we did have a lot of questions and we bought into the $1695 offer before quickly rescinding the next day!

Good luck. But i suspect if you bring up resale for 20% of what they are offering, they will quickly wrap up not to waste any more time.

Good luck


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 8, 2018)

Use the words "TUG", "Resale", "Redweek" because they are code for "We are not going to throw away our hard-earned retirement money on what we can buy resale for a fraction of the price."

Oh...and be polite and respectful. Stand up when your agreed upon time is up to signal that you are done.


----------



## aryapetri (Mar 8, 2018)

I found that the best way to out was the explanation that we were not ready to spend $14k without sleeping on it.
That ended the sales pitch but brought in the "corporate" who offered the $1695 VIP deal; we took it and rescinded within the 10 calendar days.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 8, 2018)

The VIP deals are not a bad deal if you use them for high value properties in peak season. We've taken several for HI, DC, and NYC.  We are able to try out DC and Grand Islander this summer by booking 12 months in advance vs. the 45 days/6 months we get as a lowly owner. Would never get in there or pay the high points to stay otherwise. VIP works for NYC too to get an early reservation and they put us in a nice unit to sell us on the property.

Only downside is that you have to sit thru a presentation again, but we usually request to tour the new units such as Grand Islander and get new property updates so not a total waste of time.


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 8, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The VIP deals are not a bad deal if you use them for high value properties in peak season. We've taken several for HI, DC, and NYC.  We are able to try out DC and Grand Islander this summer by booking 12 months in advance vs. the 45 days/6 months we get as a lowly owner. Would never get in there or pay the high points to stay otherwise. VIP works for NYC too to get an early reservation and they put us in a nice unit to sell us on the property.
> 
> Only downside is that you have to sit thru a presentation again, but we usually request to tour the new units such as Grand Islander and get new property updates so not a total waste of time.



I don't quite understand what this VIP package for 1695 is. Are you getting a certain amount of points for this?  Is this valued at less than 1 dollar a point that I keep reading about?  Could you explain how this VIP deal could be used. What size accommodation are you getting?  Any information would be helpful.


----------



## Arimaas (Mar 8, 2018)

Michaelhenry144 said:


> I don't quite understand what this VIP package for 1695 is. Are you getting a certain amount of points for this?  Is this valued at less than 1 dollar a point that I keep reading about?  Could you explain how this VIP deal could be used. What size accommodation are you getting?  Any information would be helpful.



I actually just came from a Vistana presentation (I own HGVC and took them up on a $299 4 night stay in Orlando and for $250 off of Universal Tickets sat through their schpiel). I kept it to the 90 or so minutes. I was actually interested in the presentation as I enjoy learning about other systems (although our salesperson was terrible and really didn't tell me anything useful, even by salespeople standards). Anyway, at the end of the presentation I said, listen, this is all great and wonderful, but I didn't come on vacation to drop $25K on a timeshare. This is a purchase I need to go home with my wife and talk about and sleep on. They came back and offered me another 4 nights in one of the other Vistana resorts and some amount of SPG and Marriot points for something like $1795.

HGVC does the same thing. If you seem interested at the end of the presentation, but you aren't that ready to sign the documents, they offer you 5000 points that's good for maybe 18 months for around the same $1795 Vistana charges. It's actually a good way to say no to the sales presentation, and move on to something else (and it's usually offered to you by "the corporate guy" not the salesperson). Note that the points can't be stretched to more than a week total, even if you have left over points. Both the Vistana offer and the HGVC offer require you to sit through another sales presentation on your next stay, and you can also apply the cost of the package to the purchase of a timeshare unit (which by the way, the price, which is "only good for that day because when you walk out the door this deal is gone" gets frozen for you). I guess some folks think the VIP package is not a bad deal depending how you use it. I got my HGVC resale for $2500, so for me, I'm happy I rescinded the VIP package I bought last year in Orlando and held out for a resale unit for a few extra shekels. But if you aren't looking to buy another timeshare, it's not a bad way to get another week in a Hilton unit, and from what everyone says, is fairly reasonably priced.

PS I just realized I used a lot of Yiddish slang in my post. The New Yorker in me is shining through the message boards.


----------



## Harry (Mar 8, 2018)

We start the clock running when we arrive. We then tell sales person how much time we have, which they usually ignore. I set my phone to ring usually within 45 minutes from arrival. We are polite. Hilton knows who has bought from them and who has purchased resales. For us this gets us out usually before the phone rings. We are vague and evade most question. We counter with questions showing we know timeshareing and focus only on questions mostly asked here by Tuggers. Unfortunately, if you want to see new units (Waikoloa Hilton units) they go out of their way not to provide a tour. Maybe understandable but we were genuinely interested. We were told some interesting lies.

Harry


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 9, 2018)

Harry said:


> We start the clock running when we arrive. We then tell sales person how much time we have, which they usually ignore. I set my phone to ring usually within 45 minutes from arrival. We are polite. Hilton knows who has bought from them and who has purchased resales. For us this gets us out usually before the phone rings. We are vague and evade most question. We counter with questions showing we know timeshareing and focus only on questions mostly asked here by Tuggers. Unfortunately, if you want to see new units (Waikoloa Hilton units) they go out of their way not to provide a tour. Maybe understandable but we were genuinely interested. We were told some interesting lies.
> 
> Harry


Harry  Do you have some examples of what lies they told you. I want to be ready if I hear them.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 9, 2018)

Its been reported here that when resale is brought up sales has lied that you can’t use RCI with resale points.  Its also been reported they lie and say resale can only stay at the home resort and not trade to other locations.

If you search back messages here you will find lots of reports of sales lies.

They will play up the importance of Elite benefits and denigrate resale.  

Just ask them why you would want to buy something that is useless and has no resale value the minute the ink dries on the contract.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 9, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Its been reported here that when resale is brought up sales has lied that you can’t use RCI with resale points. Its also been reported they lie and say resale can only stay at the home resort and not trade to other locations.
> 
> If you search back messages here you will find lots of reports of sales lies.
> 
> ...



        If these time shares have no resale value as you state, why does anybody buy them even on the resale market? They must have some resale value. That is why people buy them on Tug, E bay and red book and other places.  You must been  thinking *not much value* after buying retail from the developer.


----------



## mj2vacation (Mar 9, 2018)

Best way to handle them?  Don’t go!


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 9, 2018)

Has anyone suggested you wear a TUG t-shirt to your presentation yet?


----------



## aryapetri (Mar 9, 2018)

From my personal experience, just like SmithOp mentioned, they claim that resales do not get RCI. Another thing they say is that resale prices are low because they are behind in maintenance payments.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 9, 2018)

Michaelhenry144 said:


> If these time shares have no resale value as you state, why does anybody buy them even on the resale market? They must have some resale value.



He didn't say they have no resale value. He simply was using shorthand to say this:

When a lying TS sales-weasel tells you that you can't do this, that or the other with a resale, beat him up on that BS (and it is BS) by saying:

"If resales are so useless (as you say), then anyone who bought one from you would have a heck of a time unloading it (that white elephant), becuz no one would want it, right? ... Not much of a selling-point, if you ask me. I'd rather buy a TS that I knew a resale buyer might want."

While he stammers to respond, continue with: "In fact, you and I both know that, if I bought a TS from you, it actually retains a lot of its original benefits, which is why they can be resold, and why someone (some fool) might buy one from you in the first place... But just not us."

.


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 10, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> He didn't say they have no resale value. He simply was using shorthand to say this:
> 
> When a lying TS sales-weasel tells you that you can't do this, that or the other with a resale, beat him up on that BS (and it is BS) by saying:
> 
> ...



I like the way you think. I will be prepared with your quotes next month.


----------



## cwhovey (Mar 10, 2018)

Michaelhenry144 said:


> I am going to Washington DC next month on a package for three nights where I signed up to view their time share in Washington D.C part of the Hilton Vacation Club. I really don't want to purchase another timeshare as I own one at Disney World already that we use every year with my grand kids. I am going primarily to see the cherry blossoms.
> Usually these pitches are high pressure, and they seem to always say "Do you have an open mind to this presentation". This must be part of their manual. Even at my own resort at Vistana, they always try to get me to upgrade which I never do.
> I would like to be polite, and listen to their sales pitch but would appreciate if anyone had some strategies to use to make this presentation in April as painless as possible.
> 
> ...


When they get too pushy, tell them you will sign whatever they want but demand to see the federal right-of-recission form first because as soon as you leave, you will begin that process, which is quite easy.


----------



## tk25 (Mar 10, 2018)

We just went to HGVC Marbrisa sales presentation.

We were told that Marbrisa had lowest maintenance fees in Hilton system. I told them NO Vegas did and had just paid them so I knew. Marbrisa almost double for same points.

We were also told that if we bought Marbrisa on resale that we could only use it during the deeded week without being able to convert to points.  Is this true?

Our final VIP package was $1695 for 7000 points good for one year with first stay at Marbrisa only.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 10, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> but in my experience the presentations often don't start on time...



...or end on time.


----------



## bauerej (Mar 10, 2018)

It has been suggested before on this thread, but we use 2 magic words: TUG and eBay, and tell them what we paid for our resale timeshares ($50 and $10). That usually ends it pretty quickly.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 10, 2018)

tk25 said:


> We just went to HGVC Marbrisa sales presentation.
> 
> We were also told that if we bought Marbrisa on resale that we could only use it during the deeded week without being able to convert to points.  Is this true?



I wish I had a buck for every time we’ve heard this BS, its absolutely NOT true.  

Its established in the Club Rules, and everyone, resale or direct is a Club member and pays their ever-rising annual Club fee.

Ask for it in writing next time, they won’t be able to produce anything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magmue (Mar 10, 2018)

When we did a sales presentation at Kingsland in December, the VIP package we purchased at the end also  cost ~ $1700 for 7000 points, but gave us the option of using it at for 7 days at Kingsland, Las Vegas, or (IIRC) Marbrisa, something in Florida, and something along southeastern coast. Or 5 nights in NYC or DC.

Re deeded week vs points: I believe Marbrisa is an HGVC affiliate, like Bay Club Waikoloa, which we purchased resale in December after our Kingsland gauntlet. You can convert an affilaite to points by joining HGVC club - cost us a one-time $399, and I think HGVC raised it to $599 in January. Once you "join", you pay the annual club fee like any other HGVC member and have points that are used just like any other HGVC member.


----------



## ThomasG (Mar 10, 2018)

We would always take my mother in law to the presentation.  She had Alzheimer's Disease and would start acting up.  We told the salesperson we could not really add more points at this time and just looked at Granny.  The salesperson could not wait to get to the next person and get rid of us!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 10, 2018)

cwhovey said:


> ...demand to see the federal right-of-rescission form...



1. There is no "federal" right of rescission form. It is regulated by each state, individually.
B. There is no "form." It is a notice you compose yourself. There is a sample here on TUG.

Lastly, do _not_ offer to sign anything -- would you sign your own death warrant?
It may not be as serious, but think of it as signing your soul over to the devil.
You may _intend_ to rescind, but the best laid plans of mice and men often go astray. (Robert Burns)

.


----------



## Larry M (Mar 10, 2018)

bauerej said:


> It has been suggested before on this thread, but we use 2 magic words: TUG and eBay, and tell them what we paid for our resale timeshares ($50 and $10). That usually ends it pretty quickly.


I have been known to take printouts of eBay resale offers into the presentation, placing them on the table at the appropriate point.

Larry


----------



## avad88 (Mar 10, 2018)

I always tell them we bought all our timeshares on eBay. Then when they give us the lowest price, etc, we tell them we never make ANY major purchase--even an appliance--without sleeping on it and doing research. That usually shuts them up because it is always a one time only buy it now deal.


----------



## kc01075 (Mar 11, 2018)

Several of the items we use are:  1. take a picture of the salesmen and tell him this is for facial recognition purposes  2. record the sales presentation (you can get free apps for your smart phone) 3. take plenty of notes  4. have the name and phone number of the attorney general on your note pad 5. tell them up front that you are there for the gift  6. write up a "promise document" and have them sign it....this is a list of items such as you won't be lied to, no high pressure tactics, you'll be in and out in the agree time, etc., etc.  If you do these items, salesmen soon realize you won't buy.  Most instances, I'm out in 30 minutes or less.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 11, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> 1. There is no "federal" right of rescission form. It is regulated by each state, individually.
> B. There is no "form." It is a notice you compose yourself. There is a sample here on TUG.
> 
> Lastly, do _not_ offer to sign anything -- would you sign your own death warrant?
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 11, 2018)

*You may intend to rescind, but the best laid plans of mice and men often go astray. (Robert Burns)*

Isn't that quote from the book "Of Mice and Men" by John Steinbeck and the subsequent 3 movies. The first 1937 movie was by far the best and most dramatic with Burgess Meredith and Lon Chaney Jr.

I just looked it up and the Robert Burns Quote came first from a poem and it is the "Best laid Schemes of mice and men often go awry.  The book "Of Mice and Men" and subsequent movies in which the best laid plans of men do go astray are by John Steinbeck.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2018)

From Robert Burns' poem _To a Mouse_, 1786.
It tells of how he, while ploughing a field, upturned a mouse's nest.
The resulting poem is an apology to the mouse:
...
But, Mousie, thou art no thy lane [_you aren't alone_]
In proving foresight may be vain:
The best laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft a-gley, [_often go awry_]
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promised joy.

_-- from phrases.org.uk
._


----------



## jnbsevy (Mar 13, 2018)

danor71 said:


> I just took part in one.  I had no intention of buying...
> It did go a little longer than 2 hours but we did have a lot of questions and we bought into the $1695 offer before quickly rescinding the next day!



WARNING! WARNING!  Been there, done that, down in Mexico. "Rescinding the next day" took months of back and forth, including Profeco, and cost us between $1,000 and $2,000 both times.  Maybe we are just stupid...but I resonate with 





Travel1 said:


> Be polite, don't ask a lot of questions,  don't offer a lot of information, always say "no", be aware of the time, and have an obligation scheduled shortly after the allotted time.  (However, I do always enjoy finding out about the new properties and changes to the programs)


----------



## jnbsevy (Mar 13, 2018)

aryapetri said:


> From my personal experience, just like SmithOp mentioned, they claim that resales do not get RCI. Another thing they say is that resale prices are low because they are behind in maintenance payments.


So, let's just internalize the fact that *timeshare salespeople are one of the top 3 lying professions of the world, *just behind politicians and ahead of army recruiters. Even the timeshare we really like has some duplicious clauses in the contract. 
We can be polite and still say without rancour:
1. _no thank you, time's up, where's my incentive, please.
2. We think we can find this for 1/10th the price on TUG.com.  Could you please bring the ___________ we were promised, we'd like to go now.
3. (Smiling) This is the 3rd time. No thank you, we have another obligation right now, could you bring the ______ we were promised now?
4. (Smiling) This is the 4th time, we need to be somewhere else. Please bring the ______ and we'll leave._


----------



## Michaelhenry144 (Mar 13, 2018)

jnbsevy said:


> So, let's just internalize the fact that *timeshare salespeople are one of the top 3 lying professions of the world, *just behind politicians and ahead of army recruiters. Even the timeshare we really like has some duplicious clauses in the contract.
> We can be polite and still say without rancour:
> 1. _no thank you, time's up, where's my incentive, please.
> 2. We think we can find this for 1/10th the price on TUG.com.  Could you please bring the ___________ we were promised, we'd like to go now.
> ...


Did you really make an appointment somewhere else after the 2 hr mark? Why does everyone seem to take the 1695 offer and then rescind the next day? Do you take this as just a way to escape?


----------



## TAG (Mar 13, 2018)

We have been 'booted' out of sales presentations when we've mentioned the resale market.  We signed up for a Worldmark presentation, 1. To get the gift, and 2. We genuinely wanted to visit the property.  The sales droid started off asking if we had any timeshares.  When we answered affirmative and mentioned resale he stopped halfway up the stairs, turned around and led us to the ladies that give out the gifts.  Later, we found our 'gift' prepaid VISA card had not been activated.


----------



## jnbsevy (Mar 13, 2018)

Michaelhenry144 said:


> Did you really make an appointment somewhere else after the 2 hr mark? Why does everyone seem to take the 1695 offer and then rescind the next day? Do you take this as just a way to escape?


Good questions. 
No, we did not make an appointment. "Other obligations" includes making sure my sweet wife has a pleasant vacation, and more than 90 minutes in a sales presentation is not pleasant.
We thought the 5 day rescind law in Mexico gave us time to sleep on the decision. That's reasonable. In fact it gave us 4-6 months to lie awake regretting the decision(s). Now I will pack a nice poster to hang up in our resort room: *"You can buy it for pennies on TUG"*


----------

